# Uncle Tykie's 1st annual Chili Challenge



## uncletykie (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Guys, It's me again, I have Wi-Fi at the restaurant now so I will be on here a little more.  I am having a Benefit Chili Cook-off next saturday so I thought I post the info


1st Annual Uncle Tykie Chili Challenge
  When: October 31, 2009 cooking starts at 10:00am Final Judges table is at 2:00pm
  Where: Uncle Tykie’s parking lot
  Why: Benefit to raise money for the Ashland Community Club to be used for Summer Days
  Who: Anyone who thinks they can make good chili and wants braggin’ rights
  50/50 Prize Pool.  50% of all entry fees will be used as Prize money, the remaining 50% of entry fees and 100% of sales of the event will be given to the Ashland Community Club.
  Live Remote with WJVO from 11:00am-1:00pm
  Celebrity Judges
  Categories: Standard Chili, Alternative chili, Hottest Chili, Appetizer, and Dessert
  Grand Champion will also get Trophy and Picture on the wall at Uncle Tykie’s

  Bring your Own Tables, chairs and cookers(i.e Turkey fryers work great) you can prep your ingredients at home but ALL FINAL ENTRIES must be Made on site and be able to be made in the Parking Lot
  $25 entry fee for 1st Category and $10 for each additional Category.
  Entry Form and Registration Fees can be turned in at Uncle Tykie’s Down Home Grill at 318 w. Fremont St. in Ashland, Or at Printers Ink uptown on the square Entries must be turned no later than 5pm October 30, 2009.

  NAME:____________________________

  Address:___________________________

  Phone:_____________________________

  Categories entering:__________________________


----------



## fire it up (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad you got wi-fi in the Q joint and will be on the site a bit more often, still putting in those loooooong hours?

Be sure to get some pics of the chili cook off, should be interesting.
Would love to show and enter my burnt ends chipotle chili but alas I am in in New Joisey and that is a long drive.


----------



## uncletykie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am not putting in as many, I have a really good crew now and it is nothing for me to leave and let them close and everything be A-OK.  Lord knows how important good reliable help is needed to be successful.  

That description of your chili sounds AWESOME, would love to try it out sometime


----------



## rivet (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey good luck to you and your chili contest! Wish I could be there, but work gets in the way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep us posted!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

I really wish we could make it this year but I'm not really sure where petersburg is.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2009)

Good Luck on the Chili Contest...


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 24, 2009)

Good luck with it!  I'm glad your busines is doing well.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pics of the entries! Chili season is here (for most of us) and I bet the pics will give us something to drool over


----------



## rickw (Oct 26, 2009)

Wish I could make it. Good luck with the cook off.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 27, 2009)

UncleTykie, man I have not seen you here in ages. Hope all is going well for you. Last post I remember, you were still in the works of getting your business ready to open. Looks like you did, congrats. Sounds like its going well for you, I'm glad. I know running a business is allot of work and devotion, but you gotta poke your head in here more often 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Wish I could be there for the chili cookoff, sounds like it would be allot of fun.


----------



## zjaybird (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm.....chili and smoking meat.   That could be a great combination.  Has anybody used smoked meat in their chili and made it work?  Sorry if this has been asked before, but I am going to use my get out of trouble NEWBIE badge as long as I  can.


----------



## jimmyray (Nov 16, 2009)

works just fine adds a little tast that make everyone ask....just dont add a bag a of sugar....


----------



## plj (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, that was funny
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds like a great idea, if I were closer I'd bring some venison chili.


----------

